# UK RGN to USA



## dan1985 (May 9, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you're all well? Really looking for some advice and fingers crossed for some experiences from others who have been there and done it. My Fiancée will graduate in March 2014 as a RGN and we want to explore the avenue of moving to the US where she would work as a Nurse. Through research I know that Nursing is a very respected role in the US and Financially far more lucrative. This combined with our love of America and growing frustration with the UK makes us want to explore this as far as we can.

I've done lots of research and understand there are 2 exams she would need to pass (after graduating), one here and then if she passes that one in the US. I also understand there are many recruitment firms that would be willing to have her on their books. There is nothing quite like hearing real experiences though and so ask does anyone have any insight into the process?

I believe she would be on a H Visa (if accepted etc etc), which would mean I could live in the US with her, but not work? That could cause a problem as I couldn't possibly sit around and let her go out every day working hard. So any advice there would be appreciated too.

Many thanks everyone for reading and really hope some of you can offer some advice...even if it is just with a link to a site or something.

Dan and Hayley


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Your research seems to be about 7 years out of date 
In 2006 POTUS stopped the schedule A nurse visa claiming all nurses 
should be home grown in the future

Since then a few highly advanced nurses with 
Masters have got H2B visa.. they are usually from a specialized 
research facility

but read sites like allnurses.com for up to date info


----------



## dan1985 (May 9, 2012)

Thank you for the reply Davis. So America is OFFICIALLY impossible for someone like me to immigrate to. Great system they have in place there. Guys that will later bomb innocent civilians can move there without much difficulty, but someone who would only ever love the Country and work as hard as possible has 0 chance.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

dan1985 said:


> Thank you for the reply Davis. So America is OFFICIALLY impossible for someone like me to immigrate to. Great system they have in place there. Guys that will later bomb innocent civilians can move there without much difficulty, but someone who would only ever love the Country and work as hard as possible has 0 chance.


Some work hard to get to their goal as H1B capped out early this year.


----------



## dan1985 (May 9, 2012)

twostep said:


> Some work hard to get to their goal as H1B capped out early this year.


Work ethic is not my problem, it's not being given the opportunity to apply hard work to make the dream a reality. I'm one of those people that fall in that category of being talented, hard working, never been in legal trouble...but haven't excelled in something that they would take note of and don't have any specialist skills or qualifications.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

dan1985 said:


> Thank you for the reply Davis. So America is OFFICIALLY impossible for someone like me to immigrate to. Great system they have in place there. Guys that will later bomb innocent civilians can move there without much difficulty, but someone who would only ever love the Country and work as hard as possible has 0 chance.


Silly comment when the US takes in more immigrants every year 
than every other country combined


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

dan1985 said:


> Work ethic is not my problem, it's not being given the opportunity to apply hard work to make the dream a reality. I'm one of those people that fall in that category of being talented, hard working, never been in legal trouble...but haven't excelled in something that they would take note of and don't have any specialist skills or qualifications.


It's really not a matter of "the dream" or your work ethic. Have you checked the rules lately for getting a visa to go to the UK? It's just not a matter of having the will and the drive. Even being married to an American citizen (or a UK citizen for the case of the UK) doesn't assure you the right to live with your spouse in their home country these days.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## dan1985 (May 9, 2012)

On one hand I commend the immigration system. A Country should be extremely difficult to move to. On the other hand though I feel that the system is very much flawed.

It seems to be life for someone like me in general. Because I can fend for myself and support my family without help...I get no help. No Council house for me, no income support, no Government grants, no free training etc. I fall in the category of doing just well enough in life that they can not worry about me. My sister for instance though is the other end of the spectrum, has never been able to fully support herself independently, has had kids and so is given a Council flat (that is nicer than my home, for far less rent than I pay privately) and gets all kinds of allowances and concessions. Obviously not begrudging my sister anything, but it highlights that you either need to be doing badly or REALLY well to get a Government to notice you. Fall in that middle of the road like me and you are forgotten until you fall into either of the categories.

Same applies here with US Immigration. I don't have some internationally renowned talent, I don't have an OBE + MBE + PHD or hundreds of thousands of pounds to invest. I'm also not from some war torn country that I need to escape from or from anywhere else the US decides they need to help. No special treaty to help me, no Green Card Lottery for me. It's the classic "well he's not doing super well, but then again he's not doing super poorly, so let's make it impossible for him to get here".

At no point have I ever been tempted to go the low route of marrying a US girl for Citizenship. I would want to do this properly.

My apologies for the rant, just so frustrating hitting the ceiling every time I try to make the dream a reality.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

And I know many American who say the same thing about the UK system 
its impossible for them to get there .. and in all cases its the majority


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Dan1985 - your posts here went from "untapped niche as investor" to "employer who needs my sales expertise" to "fiancé will graduate as nurse in the UK". The rules have not changed. What have you done to get closer to your goal?


----------



## dan1985 (May 9, 2012)

twostep said:


> Dan1985 - your posts here went from "untapped niche as investor" to "employer who needs my sales expertise" to "fiancé will graduate as nurse in the UK". The rules have not changed. What have you done to get closer to your goal?


I've been doing what I also do, work very hard and try to get as far as I can in my career. I think outside of the box and like to explore ideas.

I would welcome advice on the direction I should be taking to get closer to my goal, as thus far every way I have looked has been a dead end. This included doing about 3 weeks worth of work for a US employer remotely (sales)...to soon discover that it was worthless in my immigration plight.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Best to read the visa requirements to start ...
the H1B is the most common employment visa 

The regulations define a "specialty occupation" as requiring theoretical and practical application of a body of highly specialized knowledge in a field of human endeavor including but not limited to biotechnology, chemistry, architecture, engineering, mathematics, physical sciences, social sciences, medicine and health, education, law, accounting, business specialties, theology, and the arts, and requiring the attainment of a bachelor’s degree or its equivalent as a minimum.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

dan1985 said:


> I've been doing what I also do, work very hard and try to get as far as I can in my career. I think outside of the box and like to explore ideas.
> 
> I would welcome advice on the direction I should be taking to get closer to my goal, as thus far every way I have looked has been a dead end. This included doing about 3 weeks worth of work for a US employer remotely (sales)...to soon discover that it was worthless in my immigration plight.


I don't know what work it is you do, but if you work for an International company and they have offices in the US, then, depending on what level you are at in terms of management/technical/executive skills there is always the possibility of a transfer on an L1 visa.


----------



## jmayer69 (May 7, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> Best to read the visa requirements to start ...
> the H1B is the most common employment visa
> 
> The regulations define a "specialty occupation" as requiring theoretical and practical application of a body of highly specialized knowledge in a field of human endeavor including but not limited to biotechnology, chemistry, architecture, engineering, mathematics, physical sciences, social sciences, medicine and health, education, law, accounting, business specialties, theology, and the arts, and requiring the attainment of a bachelor’s degree or its equivalent as a minimum.


Well said. Dan, I can only suggest you focus on the job in hand and stop wasting your energy complaining about the system


----------

